# English Holly



## khowald (Nov 16, 2013)

I have received about 125 bf of English Holly. It was cut two weeks ago, they should have waited until February, as soon as I got it I took it to the sawyer. The wood is not "white" by any means. Its' color is more beige than anything. That being said; as soon as it was cut it was covered with black plastic to keep it out of the light. As the sawyer was slabbing it the sawdust was turning blue/green as it hit the ground (on a cloudy day) it was amazing. Anyway, I am going to sticker and air dry it for about 7-8 months, it is totally wet at this point. My question is, can anyone tell me if once I get the lumber dry will I be able to plane it and have it look like the white Holly that I see everywhere? By the way I have six slabs 27"-15" narrowing to 18"-12" x 5' x 10/4 and about eight pieces from 6" to 8" rounds 4' long sliced to 6/4. Thank you for any ideas/suggestions...ken


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 17, 2013)

It is not likely to be white inside, although it can be bleached back to white.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree with the two part bleach... It works great!

If my memory serves, holly is a bit tricky to dry... We don't have much around here, so I may be wrong about that.


----------

